# '55 AMF Luxury Liner Fix-Up



## guzziworksman (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm going to fiddle with my Luxury Liner (I'm an old guy who's new here - and to bikes. Switching over from motorcycles, scooters.) I'm not going for a show bike...I just want to make it look nicer. My "idea" with the tank is to bead-blast it, sand it, buff it out, repaint it. Maybe even consider trying some rattle-can "chrome". But I thought maybe I should ask if someone's been down this road. Anybody? I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## reverenddrg (Sep 20, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> I'm going to fiddle with my Luxury Liner (I'm an old guy who's new here - and to bikes. Switching over from motorcycles, scooters.) I'm not going for a show bike...I just want to make it look nicer. My "idea" with the tank is to bead-blast it, sand it, buff it out, repaint it. Maybe even consider trying some rattle-can "chrome". But I thought maybe I should ask if someone's been down this road. Anybody? I'm all ears. Thanks.View attachment 1270847
> View attachment 1270848
> 
> View attachment 1270849



Personally, embrace the age, if it is not dangerous. Clean, polish and fresh grease. You will enjoy it so much more.


----------



## AndyA (Sep 22, 2020)

reverenddrg said:


> Personally, embrace the age, if it is not dangerous. Clean, polish and fresh grease. You will enjoy it so much more.



Agreed. But, depending on the condition of the rest of the bike, I might be tempted to retouch the red on that tank either with a rattle can (and masking tape) or with a little bottle of Testors enamel and a paint brush. The condition of the rest of the bike is an important consideration if you want the overall look to be consistent.
Have fun!


----------

